
Sochat lets you text anyone nearby, even strangers - kandalf
http://www.businessinsider.com/sochat-bluetooth-messaging-app-raises-2-million-2015-10
======
ehhuang
These guys used to be called Lynk. Here's their product hunt post from awhile
back:[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/lynk-
messenger](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/lynk-messenger). Awesome to see
them doing so well!

------
seangrant
This is cool but I don't see why I would want to text/chat someone in the same
room as me. The feature I'm most interested in is the fact that it'll tell you
the names of everyone in the room. That's a feature I'd pay big bucks for.

